# Incra 5000 miter sled...storage ideas



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Finally have my sled setup and making frames again.









My question…this sled is big, two parts…where/how are folks storing this sled? Right now I'm using the extra length of my table saw but that's not optimal for when I need that surface. Not sure if there is a good way to hang it up. Would be interested in seeing what others are doing.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I have the Incra Miter Express. It's smaller, but the storage idea might work for you.

I built a cart for tablesaw jigs. It's right behind the T/S. I just turn around, it's all right there. I can put it on and take it off almost as fast as I can say it.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Nice to have a cart with all your jigs handy. Not sure I have the floor space…but with some reorganization might be able to develop a similar solution with flat storage. Thanks for sharing.



> I have the Incra Miter Express. It s smaller, but the storage idea might work for you.
> 
> I built a cart for tablesaw jigs. It s right behind the T/S. I just turn around, it s all right there. I can put it on and take it off almost as fast as I can say it.
> 
> ...


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

I didn't buy one for that same reason of storage… Instead I built one twice the size… now I have double the problem…

A picture of your shop, rather than your dogs might have helped people give you constructive advice.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Well, the picture was my "hey I finally got it" for my frame miters - had been struggling with that for months! Dog picture was just a bonus. 

Shop layout is tight. I have a cart under my table saw extension that I may try to modify to allow for easy-access storage. Other option might be to build storage under my miter saw (which is just bolted to an old wooden kitchen table!!).



> I didn t buy one for that same reason of storage… Instead I built one twice the size… now I have double the problem…
> 
> A picture of your shop, rather than your dogs might have helped people give you constructive advice.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Still no picture so it's still hard to advise realistically!

You must have some wall space… I had a similar dilemma with my odd shaped Leigh dovetail jig… worked out it's centre of gravity (for level hanging), drilled a 19mm hole into the base where it wouldn't impede operation and hung it from a wall stud using a 12mm bolt,


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

Sorry for the out of kilter photos. It's been a long time since I posted one and all my technology is new, to me.Here is what I'm doing. Been just stashing it along side my table saw on a rubber mat. The of cut sled fits in my below table shelf on the other side. I looked around for other ideas but…. that was over a year ago and now it seems like the best set up I can have in my two car garage shop. My only concern was damaging the edge but the rubber mat protects it perfectly, no dings or chips so far and it's a really efficient use of an otherwise dead space.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Before I go any further, please read this post before the next picture post… Unfortunately I try to make a joke just about anything but I have a phobia about sideways pictures. Be it my feeble brain, but I cannot interpret orientation like other people may and I don't believe I should have to download the picture and spin it just to get a proper view.

Jumping off that soapbox…

On the ground (rubber mat appreciated), you have been lucky not to chip it. Off the ground is it's proper place.
As *an interim*, may I suggest you look at a wall hanging… using French cleats and *strongish* pair of spring clamps… (attach the clamps to the sled and then hang on the cleat),








at least that'll get it off the floor cheaply and quickly and prevent potential damage while you work on a more viable solution.

Maybe even hang off the outfeed setup with French cleats (or carefully placed holes for hanging on hooks/bolts).


----------



## downsizing (May 14, 2020)

I put in on the mobile base next to the saw. Out of the way but very handy.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I like to hang big/flat things like these off the end (side) of my TS. It's easy to find and in reach!


----------



## Blindhog (Jul 13, 2015)

Here's what I do…..................


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Blindhog - Are you using holes already in the sled (for the opposite side setup)? Looks very secure - assume this is a custom rack on the wall?



> Here s what I do…..................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Splintergroup & downsizing - nice to have right by/on the tablesaw


----------



## Blindhog (Jul 13, 2015)

BB1,
The holes are existing from Incra. I stuck a couple of dowels in a board and attached to the doors made to fill the removed garage door opening. Works well for me.


----------



## gwilki (May 14, 2014)

I have the mitre express. I drilled a hole in the end of the wide aluminum rail and I hang it on hook on the wall.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Looks like a good solution - easy access and keeps it from damage


> BB1,
> The holes are existing from Incra. I stuck a couple of dowels in a board and attached to the doors made to fill the removed garage door opening. Works well for me.
> 
> - Blindhog


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

> Here s what I do…..................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please don't try this method on a roll up door.


----------



## sawdust1whisperer (Nov 11, 2014)

Looks like your miters are perfect.
Nice job.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks! After a number of months of frustration, this new sled has me back on track. Hope to post some of the finished frames in Projects soon (still have couple in progress with finish).



> Looks like your miters are perfect.
> Nice job.
> 
> - James E McIntyre


----------

